# Target distance



## BluffCityRut (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys is there a standard distance I should be practicing at with my 9mm at the range? Simple question I just really have no idea and wondered if there was a standard to go by. Thank ya much.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I sight in at 20 meters. Many sight in at 25 yards. Usually you will be defending yourself at 7 yards or further. Seven yards is the closest you want to let anyone with bad untentions approach you before you shoot. I shoot from 7 to 200 yards with my 9mm and 124 grain RWS FMJ. It doesn't hurt to know how to hit something that far away just in case. We have a steel humanoid silhouette set out there. Besides to hit the longer range targets it forces you to aquire a perfect sight picture and trigger squeeze. It makes shooting at 7 yards pretty easy.


----------



## BluffCityRut (Oct 11, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> I sight in at 20 meters. Many sight in at 25 yards. Usually you will be defending yourself at 7 yards or further. Seven yards is the closest you want to let anyone with bad untentions approach you before you shoot. I shoot from 7 to 200 yards with my 9mm and 124 grain RWS FMJ. It doesn't hurt to know how to hit something that far away just in case. We have a steel humanoid silhouette set out there. Besides to hit the longer range targets it forces you to aquire a perfect sight picture and trigger squeeze. It makes shooting at 7 yards pretty easy.


I appreciate that. I'll try 20 and 25 next time I'm at the range.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

0 to 50 for me. Anything past 25 I'm just playing. ^^I'd like to see 200 Yd. targets myself^^.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I generally shoot from 10-15 yds. If the SHTF i wouldnt let anyone get closer than that anyway.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Uhhhh...MOST defensive encounters happen at 3 yards or less, with most of those at less than 3 feet. Why are you guys practicing so far out? Now. do I shoot clays onthe berm at 100 yards? Yes. I plink. When I'm practicing, it's generally close, and I work 1 foot to 5 yards with about 80% of my ammo.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

HK Dan said:


> Uhhhh...MOST defensive encounters happen at 3 yards or less, with most of those at less than 3 feet. Why are you guys practicing so far out? Now. do I shoot clays onthe berm at 100 yards? Yes. I plink. When I'm practicing, it's generally close, and I work 1 foot to 5 yards with about 80% of my ammo.


I agree. You will not usually control the distance that a confrontation occurs. Bad guys will try to hide their intentions until they are at their weapons' distance.

The first range I shot at had a 50 foot maximum (indoor range). I usually practice aimed fire at that distance.

I also shoot some aimed fire at 7 yards so that I know the point of aim.

At 7 yards I practice both aimed and rapid fire. I don't practice on anything closer even though I acknowledge that the closer distances are the more likely confrontation distances. If they are 3 yards or less, I ain't gonna miss. But can I get the weapon out on time? That becomes the more important issue.

Not all bad guys look or act like bad guys. So if anyone says "situational awareness", I say, "bah!" You cannot read every situation. Sometimes, even if you are very aware of your surroundings, you will be caught off-guard. If that weren't true, there would be far fewer police officers wounded or killed while on-duty. The sweet looking teenaged girl on line behind you in McDonalds on a Tuesday afternoon might be carrying a Saturday night special and looking to hold up the joint. Hey, you never know.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

ozzy said:


> 0 to 50 for me. Anything past 25 I'm just playing. ^^I'd like to see 200 Yd. targets myself^^.


Here's some 22 Silhouettes at 75 yards with a handgun and some 500 yard Rams with centerfire pistols. I shot this competition for years in standing with an S&W model 27 Revolver out to 200 yards. The shootoff chickens at 200 yards are about 6 inches in diameter on the bodies. My Flip video won't pick up anything over about 75 yards or I'd post a video of my 357 SIG, 9mm and 40 at 200.

silhouette shooting .22LR - YouTube

Shooting 500 Meter Silhouette Rams - YouTube


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess we should distinguish between personal defense practice and competition practice. And the type of competition involved.

The O.P. is shooting 9mm. I simply assumed it was for personal defense.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Packard said:


> I guess we should distinguish between personal defense practice and competition practice. And the type of competition involved.
> 
> The O.P. is shooting 9mm. I simply assumed it was for personal defense.


I was taught by an old gentleman and he alternated the range we shot at. When we practiced at seemingly impossible ranges then when we moved back to close range my shooting magically improved. After a few years of this the impossible didn't seem so hard either. Then I learned to move while shooting which was a disaster at first but easy now.


----------



## ridendawind (Jan 15, 2012)

We practice defensive shooting mainly 7 to 10 yards. As we have our own range we also practice multiple target/assailant drills with up to 7 targets. We can set 1 target in your face on the firing line. Another option we use is snap cap loaded in each mag. This forces practice on failure to fire. For a little friendly competition we run our drills timed. For TARGET shooting we can go out to 20 yds, tho we could move over to our long gun lanes ( 2 lanes for both ) out to 130 yds currently. For added reality and beimg tired of same ole paper targets, we now have 3 clothed dummies to use. Makes a little more interesting.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I like to practice from just beyond normal reach to as far as I can see clearly. Also use one hand, strong hand, weak hand, one eye open and both open.


----------



## jd_mitchell (Jan 17, 2012)

Would the same apply to a .40 S&W? I was able to hit @ the base of the target @ 50 yds the 1st time shooting my Hi-Point.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

It would apply to all calibers. :mrgreen:


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I practice at 21-25 feet with my 9mm.


----------



## bzuber56 (Dec 18, 2011)

For target shooting let yourself go for it. For a defensive situation I keep practice no more than 25 yards. Mostly 12 to 3 yards. One thing everyone must know is What you are shooting at and What is behind it or Around it. You the shooter are responsible for the bullet that comes from your pipe till it no longer poses a danger. It would be very hard to explain to Council or a Jury why you felt threatened to use deadly force beyond 25 yards or 200 yards Duhhhhhh........ I suggest anyone who wants to practice self defense try IDPA clubs in your area. I am a member and enjoy it very much. For clubs in your area just go to IDPA.com and check.


----------

